# Craig's List



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

There's an ad running on Craig's List here in Seattle.

"American Black Walnut Tree Seedlings - $6 (Bothell)"

"I have some American black walnut tree seedlings about 15" tall growing in one gallon pots. They were planted last fall and came from East Tennessee. They are ready for transplanting now and are guaranteed to live through October or your money back. Black walnut trees can grow over 60 feet tall, produce delicious nuts, and are the premium wood for furniture and craft projects. They are worth thousands of dollars when mature. Email me for more info."

I figured I better give you guys a heads up, because you're going to be hearing about a Highly Valuable Black Walnut tree.

From somebody's children's children's children's children's children.

Especially since these are guaranteed to live through October...


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

And oh, P.S.

I've decided to hell with milling lumber. Too much work.

Just sell the seeds. At six bucks per, you'll make like half a million dollars off one tree per year, and you don't have to sharpen any blades!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hahaha... Now THAT'S a sound business plan if I ever heard one! lol

~tom


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

that's nuthin. my black walnut seedling guy guarantees his stuff through november.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Jammer Six said:


> And oh, P.S.
> 
> I've decided to hell with milling lumber. Too much work.
> 
> Just sell the seeds. At six bucks per, you'll make like half a million dollars off one tree per year, and you don't have to sharpen any blades!



If you need any help getting started let me know. I can help you out man. Only $2.40 per. Of course these aren't the coveted East Tennessee variety just the plain old central Tennessee type.


----------

